# Central Florida Members, "How many "



## BoxCallWillie

Howdy All... 

Id like to know How Many members do we have 
here in Central FL. Please stand up and be seen .

The reason im asking is this,  Maybe if we have enough
to do this, After Hunting Season, I think we could put
on a cook out ??? get together  if y'all were interested
in doing this and let it be a Family thing with all of us 
from here in Central FL. Of corse any GON member would be welcomed too if they happen to be in the area at the time .    Now im just putting out my feelers to see if anyone else would be interested . This is why I ask how many
Members we have here in Central FL . 

Im in Eustis FL,  I know Bill is in Apopka others down around
Tampa and Lakeland .  Im thinking of Rock Springs in Apopka to hold it for now. Havent been there in a while
Maybe Bill can update us on the Rock Springs park.
I know there is the springs for the kids and swimming area 
with stream float down ( Extemely Cold water ).
Also they did have Covered Pavillions and plenty of room for parking . But HEY, Im open to your thoughts and sugestions or if we should even try this .

So What does everyone here in FL think about this.
Thats why im getting a head start on it Now. 
Again any GON member is Welcome !!!

Thanks Guy's 
BoxCallWillie 

I have a big Smoker "Wood Fired" on wheels to travel
as long as we could have it to where I didnt have to pull it to far .   If we could all agree this would be a positive outting for all .


----------



## jp328

Do they have camping there for us out-of-towners? We stayed at Blue Spring SP awhile back and loved that place.

I am Jay, just north of Tampa, Land O Lakes. 14yr old son and 1 yr old daughter for the swimming part.


----------



## duckbill

I'm in south Lake county.  Any of the state parks would be good.  Ocala has some nice ones with campgrounds.  I'm not sure about swimming after hunting season, though.  Unless you wait until June

Maybe early spring before turkey season.  There are quite a few of us Florida folks on here.  There are some good GA folks that come down this way, as well.  It sounds like good fun.

Bill


----------



## billy336

I'm in, keep me posted.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Great we have 5 so far , I know there are 
some guys not online yet, but its a start .

 Jay, I dont live to far from Blue Springs
and it is  a beautiful place .
 Rock Springs used to allow camping I know that
 But I dont know if they still do. We can find out.

 Duckbill,  Ocala has some good campsites
 But the Rainbow's might be in there after Hunting season
 Thats the only reason I didnt bring it up. And its Very 
 primitive camps.   

 BCW


----------



## Cletisbocephus

from  south lake county as well, i would be interested in putting  some faces to these names.


----------



## Phat Mitch

Mitch Winter Haven........in!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BoxCallWillie

7 so far,  looks promissing if every one gets to come 
   or will .  Dont want to do it if yer not serious about doing 
   it .  I will be smokeing pork Butts  or ??? so when we
   get it finelized I'll know how much pork we'll need . 

   If any one else who's a member of Gon ,your welcome 
   to come too if your in the area when we get it set and in  
   stone .  I think this will be good to have it at one of the state parks where camping is allowed .  There is another
  state park on the ST. Johns River actualy a nice place as well , Its a Island " Hontoon Island" the state takes you over the river by pontoon to get to it, The have camping,
modern bath rooms, Primitive camping (Tents )
Even have a small bait house and store and Ice drinks etc..  

 Thanks Guy's lets make this a reality !!!  

  BCW


----------



## jp328

Will our pop-up fit on the pontoon? I have my wife all over me to get a full sized camper and get ride of the pop-up already, I know I will not get her back into a tent. We also have a 1yr old, I dont want to share a tent with her.




BoxCallWillie said:


> 7 so far,  looks promissing if every one gets to come
> or will .  Dont want to do it if yer not serious about doing
> it .  I will be smokeing pork Butts  or ??? so when we
> get it finelized I'll know how much pork we'll need .
> 
> If any one else who's a member of Gon ,your welcome
> to come too if your in the area when we get it set and in
> stone .  I think this will be good to have it at one of the state parks where camping is allowed .  There is another
> state park on the ST. Johns River actualy a nice place as well , Its a Island " Hontoon Island" the state takes you over the river by pontoon to get to it, The have camping,
> modern bath rooms, Primitive camping (Tents )
> Even have a small bait house and store and Ice drinks etc..
> 
> Thanks Guy's lets make this a reality !!!
> 
> BCW


----------



## hav2hunt

I might be able to make it.


----------



## Gator Man

I am in central FL and might be interested depending on date.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

jp328 said:


> Will our pop-up fit on the pontoon? I have my wife all over me to get a full sized camper and get ride of the pop-up already, I know I will not get her back into a tent. We also have a 1yr old, I dont want to share a tent with her.



 Sorry Bud , its Primitive camping ( Tents ) .
  But we have time still to look at other places.
  I myself prefer a tent, but this is me ... 
  Dont know about Blue Springs , they might let campers
  pop up's in there .  
  Like I said, we still have time, and find something suitable
  for all who want to camp .  My main thing is I dont want 
  to have to pull my trailerd smoker to heaven and back .


----------



## S-Balentine

im up for it keep us posted on date and location


----------



## JFKFLA

I am in, down in Sarasota.


----------



## Doyle

I'm in Bradenton.


----------



## Noles181

Wade here in Auburndale! Sounds like a good time to me.


----------



## Chris Horsman

Chris in St pete ...why not!!!!


----------



## BoxCallWillie

We are up to 13 if I counted right   ( Whoops 14 )
 This is good Just waiting for season to wind down 
  and let the Ticks die LoL  .  Like I said before this is open
 to all Forum members .  If you are gonna be in the area 
 let us hear, I keep checking back on this post even if I dont post something .  I will let you know more as time goes by . The 13 is members not counting your Family too

Please let me know how many is comming with you when you can .....  
If I have to start another post to signe up I sure will 
it might be better if I did that whatcha think ?

God Bless,
BCW


----------



## DAWGsfan2

box call this is a great idea .this is andy over in lakeland count me in there's two of us


----------



## BoxCallWillie

DAWGsfan2 said:


> box call this is a great idea .this is andy over in lakeland count me in there's two of us




Gotcha  Andy thanks for signeing up ... 
Wish I had a weather calculater , but we can figure it out
as it gets a little closer .

Thanks again Andy 

 BCW


----------



## bullgator

Keep me posted. I'm in Brooksville.
Dave


----------



## jp328

Lets get this thing going. Everyone, PM me your name, email and phone numbers and I will get a list going and put together a mass email list. After the holidays we can get together.


----------



## crackerdave

Hey,Randy - I just found this thread.When do you plan to do this?


----------



## BoxCallWillie

rangerdave said:


> Hey,Randy - I just found this thread.When do you plan to do this?




Hey Dave 

Im thinking aroung March or April Buddy.
Feb im  booked with Ga. Youth Squrille Hunt ,
TN. to my Brothers and NWTF Nationals
in Atlanta  if all goes as planed . 

The Weather will be better and more stable
This is why I started the thread early to get
a idea of who can attend or will be in the area .

Dave if you can make it we'd be glad to have you
join with us in meeting, eating some great grub
telling some Big Buck Stories   
And fellowship with our brothers and sisters
of the forum.

Any Woody's member is welcome to join with us
at the present time it looks like Blue Springs State Park.
This place is nice and big enough too .


----------



## 257 roberts

I'd be interested.


----------



## jp328

Good camping at Blue Spring as will.

http://www.floridastateparks.org/bluespring/



BoxCallWillie said:


> Hey Dave
> 
> Im thinking aroung March or April Buddy.
> Feb im  booked with Ga. Youth Squrille Hunt ,
> TN. to my Brothers and NWTF Nationals
> in Atlanta  if all goes as planed .
> 
> The Weather will be better and more stable
> This is why I started the thread early to get
> a idea of who can attend or will be in the area .
> 
> Dave if you can make it we'd be glad to have you
> join with us in meeting, eating some great grub
> telling some Big Buck Stories
> And fellowship with our brothers and sisters
> of the forum.
> 
> Any Woody's member is welcome to join with us
> at the present time it looks like Blue Springs State Park.
> This place is nice and big enough too .


----------



## BoxCallWillie

jp328 said:


> Lets get this thing going. Everyone, PM me your name, email and phone numbers and I will get a list going and put together a mass email list. After the holidays we can get together.




Thanks Jay,
Good Idea  

Also thanks for posting the Link
of Blue Springs State Park ...

BCW


----------



## jp328

Cool, no problem.



BoxCallWillie said:


> Thanks Jay,
> Good Idea
> 
> Also thanks for posting the Link
> of Blue Springs State Park ...
> 
> BCW


----------



## Big Mike

I'm in Lake Hamilton... I'm interested depending on the date.


----------



## bowhunterwill

Lakeland here.  Same as above I would like to be included depending on the date.


----------



## skeeterbit

Im in Sumter county! Sounds like a good idea!


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Big Mike and bowhunterwill 
We are waiting for the season to wind down
then make a date...

Keep watch on the thread 

Also all can PM jp328 
he's makeing a list and will contact all 
by PM or Email .

BCW


----------



## SADDADDY

I'm in the Orlando Area....and I know of OFDTRUCK and a couple other ex-members might be game??

keep me informed


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Skeeterbit and Saddaddy

Stay tuned...
Y'all and everyone else PM or email 
jp328 with your personal info so we
can keep you updated on this.
Ph# and Good email address .

Please anyone else, if your gonna be in FL
or want to come for a weekend to the get together
cookout contact jp328 or me .
Just I have a hard time with this electronic thing 
we call a puter sometimes , in storing info for futher
reference...  I blame the computer , but I think its me     LOL


----------



## Just 1 More

TAMPA


----------



## crackerdave

Are any of y'all Central Florida folks headed up to west central Georgia the first weekend in February? I'm organizing a squirrel hunt for 20-30 kids through the G.O.N. SEEDS program,and there is a brother of mine down in your area that needs a ride up here who would like to help with this hunt.There will be men bringing squirrel dogs from all over Ga. and a "living history" buckskinner demonstration,plus more activities still in the planning stage.Send me a p.m. if you can help! If you can get him to the Fla./Ga. line,there are people who have said they'll take him from there.
Thanks,from a native Floridian
Dave
P.S. It's Randy [BoxCallWillie] and he is not asking - I'm asking for him because he's my brother.


----------



## artemis

I'm from Auburndale...sounds fun to me!


----------



## pottydoc

Fishteach (my brother) and I both live in Groveland. Count us in.


----------



## shdw633

Sounds like it could be a major event BoxCallWillie, you know I am in!!!


----------



## Just 1 More

Any dates yet??


----------



## hound dog

Just 1 More said:


> TAMPA



If you have beer and good steaks he will come.


----------



## Just 1 More

hound dog said:


> If you have beer and good steaks he will come.



I have all the beer you can drink and the biggest best steaks you can eat,,, But I know you ain't driving all the way down here..


----------



## jp328

Just 1 More said:


> I have all the beer you can drink and the biggest best steaks you can eat,,, But I know you ain't driving all the way down here..



For all that beer and those big ole steaks, I think I might have to pay your gas for ya.


----------



## SWAMPFOX

I'm in Jacksonville, FL and I'd like to put my name in the pot. I can bring a pot of greens and a cream cheese pound cake if that'd help. Just let me know the date and place. Thanks.


----------



## Ruger#3

*Green cards*

Are you folks gonna issue Green cards to folks from GA for this shindig?


----------



## firewagon

Hey Swampfox, I decided to be the official tester for this. Please send a sample pound cake to me for clearence to bring more.


----------



## crackerdave

firewagon said:


> Hey Swampfox, I decided to be the official tester for this. Please send a sample pound cake to me for clearence to bring more.



Do you need an assistant?


----------



## crackerdave

Hey,y'all - this sounds like a lot of fun! I would like to come down,and if Cindy and I can get time off for good behavior,we will!


----------



## firewagon

rangerdave said:


> Do you need an assistant?



As the AFLAC goat says, "Na,Na,Na"
I got this covered!!


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Guys 

Im waiting on the Hunting season to end
to set a date...  I could set a temp date but would have to probably change it . 

Firewagon we may need you to Haul your big ole smoker
up here, Im thinking now with the members who have said
they are wanting to come mine will not be big enough.

My smoke chamber is a two door 3x6 foot with a 2x2 fire box. I think I will also ask Winn Dixie, Publix, WalMart
for some donated meat, they do this for good causes.
Unless someone here knows a meat distrib. and in good standings with them that would be willing to donate the meat. 

I know I can get a whole Hog from a friend who raises them to sell for BBQ's and such.  Saw someone said they had all the steak we could eat , dont tempt us we might just Call your Bluff  


Id like to make this a annual get together with the first one under our belts. 
For the next one im tossing this out think about it...
Ocala National Forrest is Central located.
Has many Camp grounds (but primitive) no elec hook ups.
Those that have carts or 4 wheelers can bring them
there are Miles and Miles of dirt roads to ride, Lakes to fish and swim . "Just a thought"

Hunting season ends here in a couple of weeks.
Ga. is the 15th I think correct me if Im wrong guys...
I know once a date is set I hope it concides and works out for everyone. Or we might have to change it a little
this is the reason im holding on the date also Hunting season .

Its getting big, I will probably need some help fella's
Anyone interested ?
My email is Chairman547@aol.com
Thanks for makeing this a 1st Central FL Great Get Together     

Ruger, Green cards

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Are you folks gonna issue Green cards to folks from GA for this shindig? Nope all our Ga. brothers and Sisters are
More then welcome, Y'all get yer tails down here too ...

Sincerely,
BCW


----------



## BoxCallWillie

shdw633 said:


> Sounds like it could be a major event BoxCallWillie, you know I am in!!!




Great my Friend, Im glad yer going to make it too 
      

BCW


----------



## bullgator

BCW, if Ocala doesn't work out, consider looking into Silver Lake campground at Croom WMA. It's right by I-75 and SR50. The Croom motorcycle park as well as 2 hotels 5 min. away might help some. Also, it's on the Withlacoochee river for those interested in alligator wrestling.


----------



## firewagon

This is a little off topic regarding Ocala Nat. Forest.
It is no longer ATV friendly. Feds have made only loop trails to ride. I have private property in the forest about 1/4 mile from a trail.  I have to trailer 8 miles to a trailhead to ride. The 1/4 mile costs $400.00 for illegal ride area.
The ATV needs a $5.00 sticker. The rider needs a $75.00 permit. Take your kid on the bike with you? $75.00 more,each one needs permit.
Don't want to hijack the thread, Ocala may not be the place.
BCW, my smoker can only hold 75-80 slabs of ribs at one time. Think that will do it?


----------



## BoxCallWillie

Well Ocala is out then.
Big Brother sometimes dont make a lotta 
since to the comman Folk ...
Its $$$$$$$  and thats all .

Shazammmm is that all your smoker will hold   
Just kidding ,  yea that will work LOL
Mine will only hold maybe 15-20 full slabs if you place them
tight . I have not tried that many though.

BCW


----------



## jp328

bullgator said:


> BCW, if Ocala doesn't work out, consider looking into Silver Lake campground at Croom WMA. It's right by I-75 and SR50. The Croom motorcycle park as well as 2 hotels 5 min. away might help some. Also, it's on the Withlacoochee river for those interested in alligator wrestling.



At Croom, you need a permit to ride there. I think at this time it is about 35.00 per quad or bike. Carts are not allowed. Just motorcycles and 4 wheelers. 

There is another great camping area in chiefland, Manatee Springs. One of the best in Florida. It is my families favorite area. It is not to far from Ocala. Also, state parks give discounts for disabled. I think it is about $10.00 per night.


----------



## bullgator

Croom motorpark is state run also (2500 ac.) and would require getting registered and permits also I believe. Not real sure how important ATVs are to the gathering, just a thought.


----------



## firewagon

BCW, you asked for pics of our smoker. It's still a work in progress.


----------



## Sugar Creek Camp

Count me in.  Daytona Beach area.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

First,  Let me Say

HAPPY NEW YEAR To All !!!
May God Bless everyone with Good Health
And Happyness .  

Firewagon
Y'all's Cooking Rig is Awesome...
That sure nuff will Get R Done allright !!!
When I first started , I wanted to use a propane
tank in the makeing of mine.
But never could get the right info from those
I asked about cutting it So I changed my mind.
To affraid of blowing myself up   LOL.

BCW


----------



## crackerdave

jp328 said:


> At Croom, you need a permit to ride there. I think at this time it is about 35.00 per quad or bike. Carts are not allowed. Just motorcycles and 4 wheelers.
> 
> There is another great camping area in chiefland, Manatee Springs. One of the best in Florida. It is my families favorite area. It is not to far from Ocala. Also, state parks give discounts for disabled. I think it is about $10.00 per night.



Manatee Springs sounds great,for my 2 cents worth!


----------



## jp328

How many have kids?????? I have a 14yr old and a 17 month old, so activities for the kids are a must... Swimming, playground.......

Oh yea, Firewagon, NICE grill!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## shdw633

I got a 14 year old daughter.  And yes firewagon that is one heck of a grill!!


----------



## jp328

jp328 said:


> How many have kids?????? I have a 14yr old and a 17 month old, so activities for the kids are a must... Swimming, playground.......
> 
> Oh yea, Firewagon, NICE grill!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



How many will be camping for the weekend?

Jay


----------



## BANDERSNATCH

work in Lakeland   (LRMC)
live in Winter Haven

Claim Eagle Lake as my home!   lol


Bandy


----------



## jp328

I am looking for a new lease this year. Really want to stay in Florida. If nothing there I will look into South Georgia around the Valdosta area. DO any of yall on here have a lease that is needing some members for next year? I have a 14yr old son that loves to hunt so family type places are a must. I am just looking for a good no nonsence  type place. A place to hunt during the day and then relax by the fire at night with good people. A camping area is also important. PLease pm me with information.


----------



## crackerdave

jp328 said:


> I am looking for a new lease this year. Really want to stay in Florida. If nothing there I will look into South Georgia around the Valdosta area. DO any of yall on here have a lease that is needing some members for next year? I have a 14yr old son that loves to hunt so family type places are a must. I am just looking for a good no nonsence  type place. A place to hunt during the day and then relax by the fire at night with good people. A camping area is also important. PLease pm me with information.


You might find something on the"Lease" part of the forum.


----------



## crackerdave

Randy [B.C.W] I know how overwhelming it can be,trying to organize something like this.Send me a P.M. if there's anything I can do to help you with it,Brother.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

*We need to Know Guy's*

Ranger Dave you have a PM...

Now to The Get together .

Guys,
In order to make this a sucessful gathering 
We have asked How many will be camping overnight or for the weekend . Also for your private email and or Ph #
To date 3 people have answered with a email or ph#

"Please"
To make it easer on the planing of this we need to know
How many plan to camp , How many are for sure comming
with the this info, I will know how many cases of Pork Butts to get ... 

Please help in makeing this sucessful by helping with the
stages of this.  
I am also going to need some help with all of this such as
Side dishes , Tables , cooking, prepairing , Serving , etc etc etc... Guys as you are aware Im in a wheelchair 24-7
and can not possibley do it all by my self .

So here's the Call for help !!
I want this to be as good as we can make this shin dig
to be . Once we have the this first one under our belt 
The next one will be easer im sure  
When I first started this thread , I'll be honest..
I figured 40-50 people at the most ...  And im glad I was wrong.  We'd Love to have every one that has said "Yes"
were going to be there ...   

Here is a date to chew on !!!
April 11, 12, 13, 2008 this is a Fri.,Sat., Sunday  
Due to other commetments this right now is the best I 
can do.

Email me Please !!!
Chairman547@aol.com

Thanks Guys 
Lets make this a "1st" Great Get Together  

God Bless,
Randy
BoxCallWillie


----------



## jp328

BCW,  Are we still looking at Blue Spring State park? If so, anyone that is going to be camping, has to go on line to make reservations. Reservations are made at reserveamerica.com. I would make reservations as soon as possible, it fills up quick.


----------



## firewagon

JP, I just sent BCW a pm with the same question and comments. Most parks are busy that time of year. Reservations and advance notice of a large group may be required for shelters.
BCW will not be able to pull this off alone. I would suggest a planning group of 4-5 folks to handle different parts of a function like this.
Resource planning and coordination are primary concerns at this point.


----------



## jp328

firewagon said:


> JP, I just sent BCW a pm with the same question and comments. Most parks are busy that time of year. Reservations and advance notice of a large group may be required for shelters.
> BCW will not be able to pull this off alone. I would suggest a planning group of 4-5 folks to handle different parts of a function like this.
> Resource planning and coordination are primary concerns at this point.



Agreed, anyway that I can help, I will.

 And for those that are not aware, Blue spring is a great place for the kids. Scuba diving is very good as well. At Blue spring, you walk up to the spring head by way of a board walk, but the last 200 yards you have to walk in the river. Water shoes are a MUST!You can tube down it to where the pavilion is at. It is only a 5-10 minute tube ride but you can do it all day long.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

*This was agreed a while back on the Place !*



jp328 said:


> Agreed, anyway that I can help, I will.
> 
> And for those that are not aware, Blue spring is a great place for the kids. Scuba diving is very good as well. At Blue spring, you walk up to the spring head by way of a board walk, but the last 200 yards you have to walk in the river. Water shoes are a MUST!You can tube down it to where the pavilion is at. It is only a 5-10 minute tube ride but you can do it all day long.



Thanks Jay and Artie,
Anyone who is wishing to make this a weekend deal
and Will be Camping needs to go back through this threads
and Click the Link that JP328 posted for any and all of you folks .  Guys we Can Not Make your Reservations !
You that want to camp, Need to do this on your own.

This place is a beautiful peaceful place. 
Jay or anyone reading...
My phone is screwed up as of yesterday, I cant dial out period. My computer dials out, but as far as me makeing a call I can no do !!!
Jay, could you call Blue Springs Today to see if we can do this on the dates April, 11,12,13 2008.
I have no other way of calling them or I would buddy.
Find out if there is open spots on camping and what we need to do as to reserving our territory there...

AGAIN ...  FOR THE ONES WHO ARE COMMING FOM OUT OF TOWN AND WISH TO STAY AND CAMP FOR THE WEEKEND THERE .  Watch this thread CLOSE FOR THE NEXT FEW DAY'S ...  IT MAY TAKE A COUPLE OF DAYS TO GET YOU WHAT I ASKED ABOVE.

ALSO " WE NEED TO KNOW PRONTO , WHO, HOW MANY IN YOUR PARTY WHO IS DEFFINETLY GOING TO SHOW
THIS IS A MUST HAVE"

WE ALSO NEED SIDE DISHES , TABELS, AND EATING UTINSELS, such as Plates, plastic forks,spoons,knives and napkins...
I am going to post this in a seperate thread the needs
And Signe up of who's bringing what.

Thanks Guys, Lets make this a Fun, Safe and ALL OUT GREAT 1st Central FL Get Together 
So bring your Cameras and Video's ...

Im realy looking forwared to meeting all of you  

God Bless,
BCW
Randy


----------



## rutandstrut

Oralndo, I would be interested depending on the date. Salt Springs by Ocala has a nice Camp Ground.


----------



## rolltide730

i grew up in land o lakes but live in north GA now...oh how i miss the swamp


----------



## BoxCallWillie

*VERY IMPORTANT.. Please read and Confirm !!!*



rolltide730 said:


> i grew up in land o lakes but live in north GA now...oh how i miss the swamp



Dont cry my friend LOL
Make plans to come down for a visit and attend
this Get Together with us, you are Welcome to come
bring your family this is going to be a Super Fun and Prime
Time. With alot of people from this Great forum.
This is Our first, And diffenitly Not going to be our Last

Guy's and Ladys of the forum... ( Please email me )
Chairman547@aol.com.

Let me know your comming,ASAP.. How many is in your Party, and if you Plan on Camping or staying for the entire
weekend for this . 
Again the Date for this is -
April 11, 12, 13 2008. Its a Fri. Sat. and Sunday.
I do need to know ASAP, so I can confirm the purchase
of the Meat needed. We want to have plenty, not short
As you can imadgine, Also for the purchase on the Meat
I HAVE TO KNOW WAY IN ADVANCE ON THIS !!!
So Please confirm your attendance and How Many is in your
Party... Adults - Children .

Thanks All, We look forwared to meeting all of you
Eating, taking pictures, and swaping stories.
Firewagon and his Famous Crew of BBQ are doing the cooking. These Guys are BBQ Compition Cooks.
If you have no idea of what im saying ...
I'll say this...  You havent eatin BBQ untill you eat from a compition Team ... Cross my Heart on that statement !!!
Im a KCBS compition BBQ Judge . I know what im talking about on this !!!!!

God Bless,
BCW


----------



## jp328

REMEMBER: If you are going to camp, reservations MUST be made in advance at Reserve america. The park will not set up your reservations.
http://www.reserveamerica.com/camping/Blue_Spring_Sp/r/campgroundDetails.do?agency=FL&parkId=1101


----------



## BoxCallWillie

raglenn54 said:


> This might be a dumb question but what are the rules about having firearms at the campground? Some might want to do a little trading or maybe just show off one/some BBq guns.



No-1 Question to ya first,  Are you comming ?

Now to be honest with you .. I have know Idea ...  
It is a Federal State Park ran by State Park Rangers 
You are probably better off asking them .

My thoughts are this, I dont think you can have a firearm
in there, Unless you are Licienced to carry .
Just my thoughts .


----------



## firewagon

I tryed to make reservations this morning. All sites in the campgroud have been filled.  Has anybody else booked yet?
I checked Salt Springs for any. They have two open on that date.
Hillsbourgh River State Park has openings that weekend. 30/40 left today.


----------



## BoxCallWillie

I was affraid this might happen 

Of all the ones that said they want to come
nobody has emailed me to confirm their attendence
or how many is in the party with them...


----------



## jp328

Firearms are NOT allowed at any federal campground. It does not even matter is you have a permit. Not a good idea. Trust me, I know first hand. I was escorted out of Croom campground by 2 rangers and one FWC officers.


----------



## Cutbait Robin

Well, folks, I 'uz looking at this thread, thinking it might be a good'un, but the April dates are out for me.

Hope y'all have a good'un. We did a Souff Jawja Woody's get together in Richmond Hill a few years ago, and it was good.

All the best.....

Robin


----------



## spaz

new member in ocala and was curious if you already had this shin dig.


----------



## DAWGsfan2

Man,this One Took Off Like A Rocket.must Have Run Outta Gas.


----------



## crackerdave

There is a campground on the Ocklawaha River,near Hog Valley.[That's near Eureka and Fort McCoy]


----------



## crackerdave

DAWGsfan2 said:


> Man,this One Took Off Like A Rocket.must Have Run Outta Gas.



Looks like it got too big for a state park?


----------



## BoxCallWillie

rangerdave said:


> There is a campground on the Ocklawaha River,near Hog Valley.[That's near Eureka and Fort McCoy]



Dave do you know the Contact ph#
I know right where Fort McCoy is .
Not far from me..


----------



## BoxCallWillie

*Dont know what has happened Andy*



DAWGsfan2 said:


> Man,this One Took Off Like A Rocket.must Have Run Outta Gas.




Guys ,  Just a new Note on this Shindig
Only a few people who said they want to come
has confirmed ,  I will leave it up to the rest of y'all
We are down to less than a month on the Posted date
of getting this Cookout going and following through.
It would be mighty nice to know who and how many
so we have enough to eat .

We need to get this shindig going or Cancel due to lack
of interest.

If the dates are not for your likeing, Hey we can change it... But y'all have to let me know please.
Send me a PM or email 
chairman547@aol.com 

God bless,
Randy Underwood  
BCW


----------



## crackerdave

BoxCallWillie said:


> Dave do you know the Contact ph#
> I know right where Fort McCoy is .
> Not far from me..



Their phone is: [352]546-5500 or 800-622-5550


----------



## BoxCallWillie

CENTRAL FL. Get Together 

 Canceled due to continued lack of interest .

 If y'all would like to try again ,and I honestly Hope we
 can.  Just say the word .

 God Bless,

 BCW


----------



## DAWGsfan2

i'm game but really hope folks take it for real this time.all talk and no action is not something i want to be apart of.but i'm really lookin forward to meetin some folks i talk to on a reguarler bases and others as well.hope this one works out


----------



## shdw633

Maybe something on a smaller scale, like a golf outing or a lunch at Bass Pro Shops one Saturday or something like that and then build up to a bigger event.  I like the idea of following firewagon to one of his competitions and meeting everyone, hopefully he will post his scedule up and I can catch up with him one day.


----------



## jp328

Maybe a day ride? Anyone up for a cart/quad ride in the Ocala forrest? They have day use areas. A one day thing?

http://www.fs.fed.us/r8/florida/recreation/documents/Ocala OHV 8-27.pdf


----------



## BoxCallWillie

shdw633 said:


> Maybe something on a smaller scale, like a golf outing or a lunch at Bass Pro Shops one Saturday or something like that and then build up to a bigger event.  I like the idea of following firewagon to one of his competitions and meeting everyone, hopefully he will post his scedule up and I can catch up with him one day.




I dont know Bill,
That didnt work either when you was trying 
to get that lined up a few months back.
Remember ?

I will try it again, but this time let others take the Helm
or lead. Might just be the best way to go at it.
I know there are some good people that want to have it
it just takes a comitment and Get R Done !!!

I for one would like to meet others from here.
and do some puting a face with a name .


----------



## BoxCallWillie

DAWGsfan2 said:


> i'm game but really hope folks take it for real this time.all talk and no action is not something i want to be apart of.but i'm really lookin forward to meetin some folks i talk to on a reguarler bases and others as well.hope this one works out




Your Right Andy 100%
Lots of talk with No Action 
is Like deer huntin without a gun or ammo


----------



## jp328

Well, It looks as if my family and I are going to ride in Ocala this Saturday. We will be up there about 8:00 am. We will likely ride the Delancy loop and leave from the trailhead there.


----------



## firewagon

Hey all. I've been alot busy lately. Maybe we can work this out on a smaller setting at first. 
My BBQ team members entered us in a competition on the 11th of April during last week. We'll be at Bartow Fl. High School for the Stickey Fingers cook-off. American cancer Soceity fundraiser. Returning ribs champions, gotta keep the trophy. Maybe take a couple of others with new recipes since last year.


----------



## Camokid

*Heyyyyyy!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hey guys, kinda new to the board and didn't even know this thread was here. I live in the Oxford area......


----------



## psmith717

Iam from Geneva..... east of orlando


----------



## Lineslider10

*Mark in Leesburg*

I would love to join in.


----------



## Lineslider10

When ever the next meeting or get together is planned.


----------



## Da Possum

Sounds great!  Count me in!


----------

